
Zoea: A composable inductive programming language - dcx
https://www.zoea.co.uk/
======
dcx
I happened to stumble on a link to this somewhere on reddit. This seems to be
a new programming language with an interesting central idea: you provide
sample inputs and outputs, and the system figures out the program you're
looking for. [1] It looks like a paper with more information was published
just this past November [2] but the language itself is not publicly available
yet. PLT is not my forte - I'm curious to know what HN thinks!

[1]
[https://www.zoea.co.uk/language/examples.html](https://www.zoea.co.uk/language/examples.html)

[2]
[https://www.zoea.co.uk/onewebmedia/docs/zoea_composable_indu...](https://www.zoea.co.uk/onewebmedia/docs/zoea_composable_inductive_programming.pdf)

~~~
brudgers
It reminds me of Erlang's pattern matching idiom: if the input looks like this
then do that, if it looks like this other thing, do that other thing, and so
on.

